# Dug out a place to start yesterday!



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I drove the Craftsman outside and put it to work yesterday, then dragged a 'parts' snow thrower into that space to render it for inventory.
Next comes a little bit bigger motor and a paint job on the cement mixer. I'm going to mount a tongue and some bigger wheels and tires on it, so I can pull it with the tractor. It's pretty big and heavy. I usually get help to drag it to location.
I'm too tired to man-handle it by myself.
That will clear enough space that I can service the tiller and render the 'parts' Cub. Gotta try to get the other 2 ready for work.
I need the engine for the 1967 and some 'pickings' for the older one. The remains will not be scrapped. It will be shoved deep into a corner for a possible future rebuild.
That Craftsman is good, but it doesn't have the pushing power of the Cubs. All my accessories will fit the Cubs but all I have for Crafty is a mower deck and trailer ball.

I'm LOVING temps that I can work in shirt sleeves! That area felt like a deep freeze all winter.
All I got done was cutting and hauling wood for 5 months to keep the house and grand kids warm.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good for you,Cub!
I think we all feel that Spring is when we get "reborn",and get to enjoy more of our projects and ideas.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Good for you,Cub!
> I think we all feel that Spring is when we get "reborn",and get to enjoy more of our projects and ideas.


That old 1050 is still on the 'list' but it's on the longer one. I collected an engine for it last fall. Now where did I bury that tractor? Oh YEA! I remember! (It's high and dry)
I have all the hydraulics off 2 wheel chair lifts for when that one comes out.
It's going to do lots of stuff, but I haven't figured out what I need it to do yet.
Mowing grass will not be one of it's jobs though.
I may build a log splitter that quick-connects to the hydraulic pump.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

After 6 hours of moving things around in a storage unit,for my employer, I started looking for some place to find a couple of hydraulic control valves.
I have the pump,and the cylinders,but I have to get the hoses,and valves,to start my project.
Picked these up a couple of weeks ago.

View attachment 21089


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

4 months later, still walking sideways through the shop! We did spend some time in there last month and moved all welding equipment to the door area. Now we can reach stuff that is outside. We also put extensions on the plasma and stick welder that reach the entire work area outside.
Set torch outfit just inside the door too. It has 50' of hose and is on a hand truck.
Had to re-think putting everything on the trailer. 
That 51 Chevy and the Ford Courier had my 'time' dominated for the last few weeks.
Now, I'm down to 'what I want to do' for a while.

I picked up another box of 6013 rods and a tube of brazing rods the other day. 

The only thing I need now is to get my ars in there and DO something about the 'stuff' that really doesn't need to be there.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Last week, we loaded the 'surplus' on the trailer and moved it outside. It will winter in the driveway. (that's from the 'back 40' shop, It's called that because it is 40' wide). Too big to heat in these temps. It's Ok when it stays in mid 30's. Under that steals the 'joy'. 

The garage is 25X 25 with a 7' X 14' furnace room on the end. (added last winter)
Plannin on moving everything I can out of the back section today so we can start digging again. I need to seal up some BIG air leaks back there too.
We insulated the walls back in '07' but never got the ceiling finished. I had some eye troubles that took me out of action for 3 months. By then the junk got piled back in and the project abandoned.

This is going to be such a great, warm place to play on a cold winter's evening.
We were pouring in tee shirts last evening and it was 13 degrees and windy outside.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The big plan calls for several additional engine stands to be fabricated to line the north wall with small block engines. The big blocks will be on carts so I can move them around without killing myself.
I still hope to collect a small metal lathe and milling machine for in there.
I have a nice bench grinder and bench mounted drill press for that shop.

It's been years in the making, but it is finally starting to happen.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

After the kids went in last evening, I cut the legs down on the work bench.
After we dug the floor out and poured, the bench top was at 51". Too tall for about anything.
I like it being a little higher than a 'normal' bench, since I am now 'older' and have a little more trouble seeing to do small stuff.
I cut it down to about 46".
That puts the vise just about right for sharpening chain saws and many other things. I can tinker on it without bending over. That helps keep the back from hurting as much. It also gives me a place to keep the stuff I don't want the kids to get into.
The other 2 benches are lower for doing the other stuff. 
I actually use the taller one the most.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with ya Cub! I hate bending over at a work bench. I'll actually feel bad if anyone short ends up working in the shop with me at the small engine shop because I built the workbench for my height (I'm 6'5"). The guy we have helping us now is about my height so its perfect for us. When my boss has to use the vice, however, its about chest high on him... :lmao: At home I have to be more careful because my dad and my friends all work in the shop from time to time so I can't build the benches too high.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> I'm with ya Cub! I hate bending over at a work bench. I'll actually feel bad if anyone short ends up working in the shop with me at the small engine shop because I built the workbench for my height (I'm 6'5"). The guy we have helping us now is about my height so its perfect for us. When my boss has to use the vice, however, its about chest high on him... :lmao: At home I have to be more careful because my dad and my friends all work in the shop from time to time so I can't build the benches too high.


I'm 6'4". Jon is about 6'1. It works for him too.
The bench in the welding shop is shorter and has a heavy vise too, so short people can use it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's ok,guys,us "short people"(I'm5'10") can always use a step stool.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

5' 11" here, and also have benches well above what is considered "normal". Back problems for over 20 years does that. I've often wondered, if people would learn to pick up their arms a bit instead of thinking they need to be bent over to work, how many fewer back problems would there be?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdroc17 said:


> 5' 11" here, and also have benches well above what is considered "normal". Back problems for over 20 years does that. I've often wondered, if people would learn to pick up their arms a bit instead of thinking they need to be bent over to work, how many fewer back problems would there be?


 A lot of back troubles begin with 'positional' things. It's my shop. I put it together to maximize my effectiveness.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

It's just taken me 24 years to decide to use what I have, rather than dream of bigger and better.
The trouble with bigger and better is that you have to have more help to maintain it and make it pay off.
Since I only have (1) guy I can trust that's willing to do that, the space I have is adequate.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

well, had some quality help today. Jon and son-in-law Frank came by.
We loaded 32 buckets of rip-rap and dug and loaded over 100 buckets of dirt.
We put in the form and poured the place that the blue workbench is moving to.
But FIRST we had to move the 401 Buick nail head to the other end of the garage.
Once the new crete sets, I'll knock the form off and we will pour the rest of the floor.
Looking to do that Monday, (I hope)
That will only leave the section that the workbench is sitting on to dig out and pour.
In a couple weeks, I'll do some cosmetic stuff, then it's time to work on CARS, TRUCKS and TRACTORS!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Malibu engine was in the way. I swept the floor and easily rolled the stand to the other bay behind the car! After we got done moving the Buick eng AND trans, I grabbed the 350 and rolled it back to it's corner!
I will make every effort to have all the small blocks on engine stands ASAP!
The big blocks will be on heavy carts until I feel like working on them.
I bought a few 'performance' parts for Sm block MoPar a while back. Have an engine out of a Duster that had some enhancements already. Think that would be a good place to 'empty that box'.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I wasn't going to do too much yesterday, but ended up putting some plywood gussets on the workbench I cut down last week. The top of the bench is at 46". Top of vise is 51". Both will work out beautifully.
Then I started digging through the debris that has collected on both benches over decades.
It was raining and Jon had a job to do for someone else so I didn't get the bags yet.
I may just give the last pour a couple more days and move the bench. Then we can pour the rest of the floor and be DONE with it.

Funny part, There still is NOT a shelf to put the chainsaws on! That was what we were gonna do 3 weeks ago.
I'll spend the day getting the bench ready to move and dragging water to the garage for the next really big work day.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Big blue bench is now moved into position and all the dirt has been shoveled out!
It is ready for the final pour!
Everyone was too burned out to finish it tonite. It will have to wait til Wed or Friday, depending on when the guys get back.
By time they get here, it will be the big red and white bench though. I'm gonna clean it up and give it a facelift. I can start bolting stuff to it then.
I like it better already! It really opened the bay up.
Back to work in the morning. At least I can say that we got a lot of PROGRESS made this weekend!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Get us some good pics when you get your camera back in action!!!! Inquiring minds want to see the progress! 

Sounds like you created an awesome space for your hobbies. Hope you get some time to actually *do* your hobbies now!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Get us some good pics when you get your camera back in action!!!! Inquiring minds want to see the progress!
> 
> Sounds like you created an awesome space for your hobbies. Hope you get some time to actually *do* your hobbies now!!


I fiddled with the Fuji a couple hours last evening. No luck. I really wish I could post pics!

Bought a new camera for wife, but it won't see the cards so it won't take any pics. It's going back to Staples this week.
Of all the work/play spaces I have, this one is my favorite!
Poor Malibu is packed full of stuff that had to get out of the way but couldn't go outside.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> I fiddled with the Fuji a couple hours last evening. No luck. I really wish I could post pics!
> 
> Bought a new camera for wife, but it won't see the cards so it won't take any pics. It's going back to Staples this week.
> Of all the work/play spaces I have, this one is my favorite!
> Poor Malibu is packed full of stuff that had to get out of the way but couldn't go outside.


First coat of barn red on the big RED workbench! More fun tomorrow.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Snow today, snow Fri, Sat and Sun.

I'm too weak to carry the bags anyway til this head cold gives up.

Doesn't look like I'm gonna be pouring any concrete this week.

I guess I'll just piddle around sorting junk and figure out a place to put the good stuff.
I can do some painting, as long as it goes red. I ran out of white.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

10 days later, water buckets are frozen solid inside garage. Main reason, I didn't feel like going in there, so no fire..
I'm just starting to get my go-power back.

We did push really hard for a couple months. Got a ton of stuff done.
As I see it, thanks to Jon and Frank, I'm about 3 months ahead in there. Yesterday, Jon said to get 15 more bags to finish it up.

Right now, all the buckets that are full of clay are frozen solid and frozen to the ground outside.

Warmer days are on the way.

I'll be back in there this week. My little buddy has been pestering me about sand box and riding bikes for over a week now.
Those kids have cabin fever BAD! Come to think of it, so do I!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got back from the ER. 
Sneezed ,earlier,and shot blood all over the place. Wouldn't stop,so we went to the hospital.
They told me I ruptured a blood vessel,or something,and they cauterized it(NOT FUN!).
I have to wear one of those dust masks,for a couple days,to reduce chances of sneezing,and I can't blow my nose.
Right now,it feels like a squirrel built a nest in there !


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Just got back from the ER.
> Sneezed ,earlier,and shot blood all over the place. Wouldn't stop,so we went to the hospital.
> They told me I ruptured a blood vessel,or something,and they cauterized it(NOT FUN!).
> I have to wear one of those dust masks,for a couple days,to reduce chances of sneezing,and I can't blow my nose.
> Right now,it feels like a squirrel built a nest in there !


 I usually only go to ER to get stuff sewed back on! Then I discovered crazy glue! Sorry for your affliction. Hope it's nothing serious! Getting old sucks! It's not for pussies!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Just got back from the ER.
> Sneezed ,earlier,and shot blood all over the place. Wouldn't stop,so we went to the hospital.
> They told me I ruptured a blood vessel,or something,and they cauterized it(NOT FUN!).
> I have to wear one of those dust masks,for a couple days,to reduce chances of sneezing,and I can't blow my nose.
> Right now,it feels like a squirrel built a nest in there !


Wow, lets hope you get through these next few days with out too much grief.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Just got back from the ER.
> Sneezed ,earlier,and shot blood all over the place. Wouldn't stop,so we went to the hospital.
> They told me I ruptured a blood vessel,or something,and they cauterized it(NOT FUN!).
> I have to wear one of those dust masks,for a couple days,to reduce chances of sneezing,and I can't blow my nose.
> Right now,it feels like a squirrel built a nest in there !


My dad's dad had problems with that. They cauterized his nose several times over the years but it did no good. My oldest sister is the same way. I also have issues where I get bloody noses quite frequently, but I've always been able to stop it. I usually roll up a tissue and stuff it up my nose like a plug, then leave that in there for several minutes until it clots up. I change that out a few times over the next half hour and then its usually stopped. I get quite the mass of clots out when I pull the rag out the first time though... :hide:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Cublover said:


> 10 days later, water buckets are frozen solid inside garage. Main reason, I didn't feel like going in there, so no fire..
> I'm just starting to get my go-power back.
> 
> We did push really hard for a couple months. Got a ton of stuff done.
> ...


I've got the same problem, Cub. Tried working out in the shop last night, but the wind was blowing so hard from the north that the poor heater just couldn't keep up. I had snow drifts in there from the wind blowing under and around the sliding doors. I can't wait until I finally get overheads installed. Today I bought all the stuff necessary to finish insulating the back wall of the shop, and I figure next month I'll try to do the other end wall. Maybe, just maybe this summer I'll be able to get the overheads installed and get the last insulation done. Then I can install a permanent heat source to keep it warm all the time.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> I've got the same problem, Cub. Tried working out in the shop last night, but the wind was blowing so hard from the north that the poor heater just couldn't keep up. I had snow drifts in there from the wind blowing under and around the sliding doors. I can't wait until I finally get overheads installed. Today I bought all the stuff necessary to finish insulating the back wall of the shop, and I figure next month I'll try to do the other end wall. Maybe, just maybe this summer I'll be able to get the overheads installed and get the last insulation done. Then I can install a permanent heat source to keep it warm all the time.


Yesterday started out OK, but by 4:00 it was about 10 degrees and high winds. I had to brace myself to run from the car to the house!

My hat is OFF to you guys that have to tend livestock on days like this!
The only critters I have to care for these days are the guard-girls! I can open the back door and whistle, then feed and water inside.

Neighbor Fred took out an insulated overhead door a few weeks ago. He didn't need it so he sold it to me for $25. 
Thing looks like new! I'm leaning towards the welding shop for it's new home.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We moved the overhead door to the welding shop yesterday. Jon is gonna install it as soon as he runs out of better paying jobs.
My home made folding door works, but it's a bit of a pain.

This overhead even has the electric opener on it. Moving up to the twentieth century! 

Got another water heater too. It looks like new, but I checked the date.
It's gonna be turned into wood/coal stove. It's 20 years old so I don't trust it as a back up.
I'm getting better at these stoves. I made some mistakes on the first ones, but the last couple are really working well.
Now that I figured out what works, I'll concentrate on making them look better.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jon said 15 bags so there are 18 on the truck outside. A fire has been burning all evening in the garage and sausages and hot dogs were the 'house special'. Garage smells like a restaurant again! Had a daughter and 4 grand sons here tonite. 
My buddy got some time with the sand box and the bikes.
Both 100# propane tanks are refilled and the shack is warm.
Daughter and her 2 daughters went to stay with a friend and Chetty is in bed.
Jon will be here Saturday at 10 and the last piece of floor will be poured by noon.
Metal has been 'priced' and the roof will be measured tomorrow. Metal to be ordered on Monday. 
Since I ain't rich, it will all be 'G' rib. Standing seam is not in my immediate future, even though I would like that very much.

PROGRESS is in store for tomorrow!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Floor is DONE! Next we are going to put in a 12" retaining wall to make sure the back wall stays where it supposed to be. 
We dug out about 16" of dirt and only put back 4" of concrete. Gonna be building the forms and pouring after the floor sets about a week.
This has been kinda strung out for the amount of concrete we poured. However when 2 old guys doing everything by hand in 'spare' time... (I'm just glad to be seeing the end!)
Every time we dug, we had to move heavy stuff. We tried to have a place for the heavy stuff to go so it didn't need moved again any time soon.
Now comes the sorting process. Gonna go through the piles and make them smaller, then make them GO AWAY!

We poured 7" in the area where the future milling machine will sit. The same where I hope to put a lathe.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Now I gotta think again!*

Neighbor Fred came by just now. I could tell by the way he was walking that he was in pain.
He had a load of (12) 6' long pressure treated 6X6's!
I went over and helped unload, then he said, "Do you need these?"
He said that they were going to the landfill in a couple weeks.

HMMMMM! NOT on MY watch! Just what could I do with them? That is the question of the day!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

This weekends big plan.. I'm going to put in the form for the north wall in the shop. Will try to pour it tomorrow afternoon.
Last rainy day, there was a good sized stream running across the floor. 
It only has to be above grade to turn the water. The old stone foundation was left over from a shed I tore out. I built the back wall of the shop on it.
Since we dug down 16" there to pour, I gotta do something to beef it up.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I scavenged a couple of those enameled tin table tops from the old 'Dutch Kitchens' years ago.
(I'm sure you older guys know what they are)
I'm going to hinge one to the front of the tall work bench and put a drop leg to prop it up for the cook-in's and light duty tinkering.

I remembered that I had them stashed in the Malibu, so I covered the 350 and set one on top of it for the drink buffet and condiments yesterday.

Fred gave me a floor grate that will be mounted to a wall. Then I'll put a vented range hood over it for painting small parts. The grate is the same size as the hood. (I'll put a curtain on the sides to make a Mini 'rattle-can' spray booth)
That way I won't stink the shop.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> This weekends big plan.. I'm going to put in the form for the north wall in the shop. Will try to pour it tomorrow afternoon.
> Last rainy day, there was a good sized stream running across the floor.
> It only has to be above grade to turn the water. The old stone foundation was left over from a shed I tore out. I built the back wall of the shop on it.
> Since we dug down 16" there to pour, I gotta do something to beef it up.


Pic on What did you accomplish thread.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini spray booth parts here. Just gotta figure out where I wanna install them.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I started putting the tin on the wall Friday but something stopped me. The next morning, Fred gave me enough metal to cover it all and start on the ceiling!
I was in the welding shop moving stuff and realized that it wouldn't take long to get that shop ready. The storage side is still a mess because the new insulated overhead door is in the way.
That project is on my 'short list' now.
The Craftsman is getting an oil change and blades sharpened. I used the deck to blow leaves into windrows for ease of removal.
I parked the trailer in a better spot, but had to use a bar to raise it off the ball to free the mower. It was loaded so heavy I couldn't unhook it from the tractor. The way that 14 1/2 HP mower was moving it, I didn't realize how heavy it was.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The lil' kids and I spent the evening in the welding shop exploring the vast treasures that were piled everywhere.
They were looking for toys and I was trying to find more floor.
All of us had a degree of success.
Frank is gonna help me move his 383 'stroker' and his 454 to the (new) engine shop. They don't really need to be in there with all the welding and grinding that's getting ready to happen.
We got the (2) Radio Flyer wagons fixed up and out last weekend.
There is a lot of stuff in there that won't take long to fix. It all needs to get fixed and out the door.
Next thing is the smoker mods. It's time to fire that critter up.
I will be building a new welding table shortly. Everything is already in there to do it.
(Eating floor space also) I'm going to put a range hood over one end it to try to catch some of the smoke.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I go to a festival in October where apples, tractors and small engines are the theme.
They always have a blacksmith there making stuff. 
I looked long and hard at his forge last year.
It really resembles the back 10" of a useless fireplace insert I own.
In shop class, many decades ago, we had a gas one that we made stuff with. I still have some of mine.
The welding shop is gonna get a coal fired forge and I'm gonna get rid of the useless insert without scrapping it! There will be pics.
I'm frequently using the torch to heat metal. I think the forge will be an asset, since coal is a lot cheaper than filling the tanks on the torch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cub,do you have an anvil ?
You'll want one,for sure,to form hot metals.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Cub,do you have an anvil ?
> You'll want one,for sure,to form hot metals.


 I have a small, a medium and a heavy piece of steel with funny shapes to bolt to a log. I also have a hunk of concrete I had to dig up that has a 6X6 hole in the center. Used to support a cloths line post.
Gonna concrete some 'all thread' to it to bolt stuff down.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Got 5 of these that were rescued from Fred's scrap pile. In their past life, they were a railing along a loading dock at Strohman Bakery's facility. I see the start of a welding table.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is what I picture as being the bottom of the forge. If you have ever seen one, you might agree.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is what happens when you have to dump all your 'stuff' outside to pour a floor after using that space for storage for 20 years. I gotta get this in order before someone from the city decides that I have too much stuff.
It's ALL good stuff! There is a plan in place for most of it, but it's just so damned COLD!!....


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The biggest obstetrical in the welding shop is that I sold this truck 2 1/2 years ago and Frank has not been here to make it 'go'. He's brought parts to pile on, but no work has happened. It is a 46 Dodge 'storage place'.
This truck is eating 1/3rd of the available space. I would rather be doing 'hole shots' with it!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Short story about Frank... He's covering the 'needs' of my 3 grandchildren he claimed as his own when he married my eldest. He has 2 kids from his previous marriage and he and my daughter produced another bald faced, red headed boy.
The EX only has money for the 3 he produced when the courts say, "Pay or go to jail". Somehow, he manages to come up with 'enough' to stay out of jail. He's still about $10,000 short on being paid in full.

Frank fills in the blanks. That is the only reason the 46 still eats that part of the shop. He's got a plate that makes what I do for the kids pale by comparison.
That is why I continue to stack parts and stuff where I could be working on other things. I LOVE that Man! He makes my daughter and all her kids 'happy'.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> Here is what happens when you have to dump all your 'stuff' outside to pour a floor after using that space for storage for 20 years. I gotta get this in order before someone from the city decides that I have too much stuff.
> It's ALL good stuff! There is a plan in place for most of it, but it's just so damned COLD!!....


Yard Sale!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My friend 'Tom' stopped by one day and gave me a tool he didn't need.
I just downloaded the manual. A VBG 620 'on car' brake lathe. (in the picture of the 46 Dodge.)http://www.procutusa.com/pdf/old_pdf/VBG620_Manual.pdf


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We got the welding table pretty well done today. Still putting stuff away. The middle sized Kobalt box is getting all the welding stuff put in it. It's parked under the table already.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jesse's mom came by this weekend. I took her on a 'garage tour'. She said that she was walking on concrete places that, as a child, she could only look into!
I took her upstairs to the 'under construction' Hobby room. She said that this was the first time she ever walked in there too! New window, some new drywall and platforms leaned against the wall...

I had Chetty up there a couple weeks ago. He wanted to look in ALL the boxes of race car track. I did that for a couple reasons. HE saw a bunch of stuff that has been hid for over 20 years that he won't 'forget' about, so I will have to take him back up and do some more work.
I also have someone that shares the 'vision' now!
I gave him a battery operated race set that has set the spark that will grow to a major flame if fed properly.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Metal for the roof and porch came today.
Calling for rain most of the week. It quit raining long enough to get the truck unloaded. 
It will be a couple weeks before Jon can get to it. No problem. At least the stuff is there to do it. It hasn't leaked since Jon patched it last fall.
The rest of the roof has been replaced since I've been there. This is the last section of 100+ year old roofing.

I'll be doing the ground work. I don't trust my legs on ladders anymore.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

There is always too much to do....

Most of the time it feels like we are just running around fighting one fire after another.... Hmmm, with my other thread on burning... maybe I should have said...

"it feels like we are just running around trying to finish (or at least advance) one of the very over-due projects after another"

I guess that is life! 

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Dad2FourWI said:


> There is always too much to do....
> 
> Most of the time it feels like we are just running around fighting one fire after another.... Hmmm, with my other thread on burning... maybe I should have said...
> 
> ...


 I finished something last evening! A bottle of bourbon!
It had about 3 shots left in it. 
This afternoon I'm gonna have to try to finish cleaning the tools up.

My friend Jon ended up in the emergency room Sunday. He's gonna be on light duty for a few weeks. (He's the guy that's gonna do the roof)
That will give me time to get all the metal bent for the 'custom' drip edge and collect all the wood we will need.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Jon. He said he's gonna start on the roof tomorrow...

I sure hope he doesn't do more damage. I TOLD him there is no hurry. It is not leaking.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Just got off the phone with Jon. He said he's gonna start on the roof tomorrow...
> 
> I sure hope he doesn't do more damage. I TOLD him there is no hurry. It is not leaking.


 The rain quit and Jon has the ladders, compressor, etc loaded on the GMC. Said he was gonna be here at 9:00 to start.
I put a brand new American made blade on the saw and the extension cords are plugged in and hanging on the fence.
We are ready to do this!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck Cublover!!!!

Better keep away from the bourbon tonight!!! LOL!!!! 

We keep chipping away on 10 acres of Jack Pine trying to prune and remove enough to grow some hay... my back is KILLING me... I am hoping to "finish" off some red wine!!!

Let us know how the work went!

Cheers!
-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Dad2FourWI said:


> Good luck Cublover!!!!
> 
> Better keep away from the bourbon tonight!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> ...


This is the part where the wood gets put on and ladders set. Supposed to rain Sunday and Monday.
Didn't get more bourbon yet so I guess I'm safe.
If we are starting at 9 I get to sleep in! (a little bit) Monday thru Fri I'm usually in the car before 6:30.
There will be some pics. 
This has been 27 years, heavy on my mind..

I picked Jon to do this because I've been watching him work for 10 years on other people's stuff.
He 'drills' all the metal at ONE time and the screws hit his wood every time!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, Jon showed up at 8:55. I took a pic. Then I took another one at noon and another about 3:30.
We negotiated a price to make that chimney look good after the last picture.

I LOVE working with this guy! He knows EXACTLY what he wants and knows how to get it DONE!
I took the 110 year old snow birds to the shop and modified them to work with the new roof. Painted them black and sent them back up the ladder.

I LOVE it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I THOUGHT that the wood would be installed today. Between bending the drip edge and slicing and dicing the snow birds, I was getting worn out playing 'catch up'!!
Since my welding skills won't be required tomorrow, I will be working the GRILL and preparing a FEAST for Jon and Richard, plus the family for the end of this project!
If the rain holds off, I see this as being 'HISTORY' by tomorrow evening!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Was that old tin in bad shape? We have the same stuff on our barn, and we just get it painted with a special aluminum based paint every 10 years or so. A guy comes out and power washes the roof and then paints it. The tin is still going strong after about 100 years.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Was that old tin in bad shape? We have the same stuff on our barn, and we just get it painted with a special aluminum based paint every 10 years or so. A guy comes out and power washes the roof and then paints it. The tin is still going strong after about 100 years.


Yea, It did it's job since 1906. It just needed some help to go the next 100 years.
It was getting pretty close to the end of it's useful life.
I really wanted to replace it with standing seem, but the price was out of reach.
Would have cost another $1.00 per foot and that was not in the budget.
I would have loved to do it that way but I just need to turn the rain right now.
It looks great and I saved the original stuff that I could. It turnes rain and will outlast me by decades. NO regrets!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

This was a 'rental' property for decades. Not a single person worried about the roof til the ceiling fell. Get the point? It was time...


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Plus side! The new welding table got a workout today! Wish I would have done that a couple decades ago!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it could have been finished if I had not asked about the chimney. He did it first and used up 3 hours.
It really needed done too.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Calling for rain. Actually, it's raining, so Jon said he will be in today to frame up for the insulated overhead door install at the welding shop!
I unlocked the doors and set the needed stuff where he could find it.

It got busy so we are just now getting back to it.
I will be glad to get that stuff out of the middle of the floor!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jon just checked in. He is putting the tracks together and hanging them! YEAAA!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Door is in and works. No electric opener yet, but it is a lot better than the big heavy home made doors. Mite not care about adding the electric after using it today.
Still gotta tie it in for appearance, but function is history.


----------

